# Laptop beeping at me randomly



## joesquire (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello
Not sure if this is in the right place.
When using windows jsut generalyl using it, going o the internet etc, randomly my laptop will just beep at me for no reason like an error occurs but i don't get an error message come up. It doesnt happen every so often, it will just beep when it feels like it.
The sound is the "Windows XP Exclamation." i dont have a clue why it is doing it, and the sound comes through the speakers like any other sound would, and not from the laptop.
Please try and help me :grin:


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

It's doubtful that there is a seperate "case" speaker (no need for one)in a laptop so all sounds come from the built in audio speakers. When you plug in external speakers, the internal speakers are disabled. 

Check control panel>sounds and audio> sounds tab> check what action the exclamation.wav file has been assigned to

You should also force a keyboard error while the laptop is booting if you don’t know what a “bios beep” sounds like to determine if the sound you are hearing is a bios warning or a windows action. It’s unlikely it’s a bios warning but you never know. You should be able to force a keyboard error by holding down any alphabetical key while booting. You might have to enter bios setup and change the “stop on errors” setting to “stop on keyboard errors only” if such a setting exists


----------



## joesquire (Oct 17, 2006)

yes i do have separate speakers plugged in.

and the sound is jsut assigned to "exclamation" 

i cant think what it could be, maybe its a hidden error thing?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

OK, go to control panel>accessibility options>sound tab>check either of the boxes to generate a visual message along with the sound


----------



## joesquire (Oct 17, 2006)

ok ill try that, ill come back and tell you what happens


----------



## joesquire (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello
i tried puttin that messages on with th sound, but it still beeps for nothing and no messages come u or anything, it just beeps.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Did you compare it to the bios beep sound-

Check event viewer. you can do it now and see if there are a number of similar warnings. Also check immediately after the tone to see if anything shows there

Click start>administrative tools>event viewer (also in control panel>administrative tools)

Once you’re their, click on the "View Tab"-Add/remove columns-make sure date,time,type, source,category, event columns are visible, newest first, 

In left pane, click any entry. In rite pane, rite click any entry, select properties and it will give you an error message or information message. 

If a message exists for the tone, it would most likely be a system warning


----------

